# Mou:"Complimenti al Milan, ma se parlo...".



## admin (31 Ottobre 2021)

Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".

Mourinho in conferenza aggiunge:"Complimento al Milan abbiamo perso contro una bella squadra. Ma non c'è rispetto per noi".


----------



## Gekyn (31 Ottobre 2021)

Pagliaccio


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2021)

ahahahahah
che giullare, bisogna sapere perdere
sei stato dominato fino al rosso dai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahahaha godooooooo


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2021)

Passano gli anni, ma le sue squadre chiedono sempre rigore ad ogni azione


----------



## kYMERA (31 Ottobre 2021)

Ma cosa vuole che Maresca ha fatto tutto per loro. Mancava solo che toglievano il rigore al Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".


Una volta le polemiche gli uscivano meglio..


----------



## bmb (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".


Incredibile come una partita che l'arbitro ha indirizzato verso la squadra di casa va a finire che passa come una partita in cui abbiamo vinto per decisioni arbitrali.


----------



## Igor91 (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".





admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".


Sempre polemico, sempre a lamentarsi, sempre che tutto il mondo ce l'ha con lui... Egocentrico del catso, levati da davanti e non rompere i cosiddetti.


----------



## Solo (31 Ottobre 2021)

Suca José


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2021)

Senza il sicario con il fischietto finiva come le partite della Rometta in Europa, con il pallottoliere.


----------



## chicagousait (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".


Ma che vuoi, che partita hai visto


----------



## marcokaka (31 Ottobre 2021)

Hai preso 4 gol, ringrazia Maresca che ha creato "suspense" fino alla fine.


----------



## cris (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".


Non capisco bene cosa vuole, abbiamo stradominato in 11 v 11


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".


rotfl, ma se quel cane ci ha ammonito mezza squadra ? e il rosso finale a veretout dove lo mette ?


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2021)

E poi alla fine, il rosso per noi, parte da un fallo "FACILE" non fischiato.


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".
> 
> Mourinho in conferenza aggiunge:"Complimento al Milan abbiamo perso contro una bella squadra. Ma non c'è rispetto per noi".


.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".
> 
> Mourinho in conferenza aggiunge:"Complimento al Milan abbiamo perso contro una bella squadra. Ma non c'è rispetto per noi".


ahaha vai ad abbracciare Allegri


----------



## Zenos (31 Ottobre 2021)

Succhiaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".
> 
> Mourinho in conferenza aggiunge:"Complimento al Milan abbiamo perso contro una bella squadra. Ma non c'è rispetto per noi".


Daje, fatti silurare così ti godi i milioni dell'ingaggio stando a casa a scoreggiare sul divano. Questo qui si è già rotto le scatole di stare a Roma.


----------



## smallball (31 Ottobre 2021)

Spiaze


----------



## Freddy Manson (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".
> 
> Mourinho in conferenza aggiunge:"Complimento al Milan abbiamo perso contro una bella squadra. Ma non c'è rispetto per noi".


il solito moufrigno, che sposta l'attenzione sugli arbitraggi per tentare di distoglierla dal fatto che sta facendo schifo.

clown


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2021)

ci mancava il gesto delle manette


----------



## ispanicojon7 (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".
> 
> Mourinho in conferenza aggiunge:"Complimento al Milan abbiamo perso contro una bella squadra. Ma non c'è rispetto per noi".



Non capisco di cosa si possa lamentare, per 75 minuti non hanno fatto un tiro in porta, solo dopo l'espulsione di theo hanno fatto qualcosina


----------



## pazzomania (31 Ottobre 2021)

Mourinho è un furbacchione.
Stasera dovevano perdere 0-4 a mani basse, ma dirotta tutta la polemica sull' arbitro.

Cosi come dopo l' umiliante 6 a 1 in Norvegia, roba da parlarne 6 mesi, è riuscito a dirottare tutta l' attenzione sulle povere riserve della Roma.

È senza dubbio un fuoriclasse, manipola il 90% dell' osservatore medio.


----------



## Cataldinho (31 Ottobre 2021)

Zeru punti


----------



## Gamma (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".
> 
> Mourinho in conferenza aggiunge:"Complimento al Milan abbiamo perso contro una bella squadra. Ma non c'è rispetto per noi".



Se parlo? Hai parlato per 90 minuti e non ti sei beccato neanche un giallo, come d'altronde tutti i giocatori della Roma, che un altro po' aggredivano l'arbitro ad ogni fischio(anche sacrosanto), tolto Zaniolo che è stato effettivamente ammonito per questo.


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mourinho è un furbacchione.
> Stasera dovevano perdere 0-4 a mani basse, ma dirotta tutta la polemica sull' arbitro.
> 
> Cosi come dopo l' umiliante 6 a 1 in Norvegia, roba da parlarne 6 mesi, è riuscito a dirottare tutta l' attenzione sulle povere riserve della Roma.
> ...


Concordo, stasera ha protestato sopratutto per i falli che ci sono stati fischiati, ma la verità è che c'erano tutti....semplicemente perchè la Roma non è mai riuscita a venirci a prendere nel nostro giro palla....questa sera non hanno visto boccia. 

Questa sera il Milan è stato troppo superiore atleticamente, tecnicamente, fisicamente per la Roma.


----------



## Gamma (31 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mourinho è un furbacchione.
> Stasera dovevano perdere 0-4 a mani basse, ma dirotta tutta la polemica sull' arbitro.
> 
> Cosi come dopo l' umiliante 6 a 1 in Norvegia, roba da parlarne 6 mesi, è riuscito a dirottare tutta l' attenzione sulle povere riserve della Roma.
> ...



Mai sopportato.
Fa così anche quando la squadra fa bene, è un megalomane. Basta ricordare Manchester United - Juventus, dove la sua squadra stava vincendo(ed ha vinto) e lui ha fatto le sue pagliacciate(il cenno con la mano all'orecchio per provocare i tifosi juventini) prendendosi tutte le attenzioni del post partita.

Ha vinti la CL col Porto e il triplete con l'Inter(dubbio a livello arbitrale), vive di rendita da allora, perché concretamente non ha vinto più nulla di davvero importante(tolta la EL con uno United non favoritissimo, di più).

Ormai va avanti a pagliacciate come queste.


----------



## Prealpi (31 Ottobre 2021)

Allenatore strabollito, ora glì è rimasta sola caricatura di se stesso


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".
> 
> Mourinho in conferenza aggiunge:"Complimento al Milan abbiamo perso contro una bella squadra. Ma non c'è rispetto per noi".


E anche oggi ha trovato alibi.
Armi di distrazione di massa.


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Allenatore strabollito, ora a lì è rimasta sola caricatura di se stesso


Più fortunato che bravo, sempre detto. Ma comunque per me è un grande gestore, meno insegnante di calcio, senza una squadra pronta fatta e finita Josè è solo personaggio.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".
> 
> Mourinho in conferenza aggiunge:"Complimento al Milan abbiamo perso contro una bella squadra. Ma non c'è rispetto per noi".


canta con noi, Mou : lalalalalalalalalalalala .... Pioli is ON FIRE !!!! lalalalalalalalalalalala ... Pioli is ON FIRE !!!!!


----------



## Igniorante (1 Novembre 2021)

Il solito buffone, numero uno a buttarla in caciara.
Ciao Mou, due pere e a casa bello caldo, che comincia a far freddino...


----------



## LukeLike (1 Novembre 2021)

Stai buono che fino all'espulsione di Theo, Pioli ti ha poggiato le palle in testa.


----------



## LukeLike (1 Novembre 2021)

Se parli devi ammettere che per 70 minuti Pioli ti ha poggiato le palle in testa e che se non fosse stato per l'espulsione di Theo finiva come col Bodo Glimt... perciò sì, meglio che stai zitto.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Novembre 2021)

Non c'erano né il rigore, né l'espulsione (fallo netto su krunic). Avrei fatto volentieri a meno del rigore per finire in 11 la partita, anche perché stavamo dominando.


----------



## _ET_ (1 Novembre 2021)

Pensa a te caro josè,la strada che hai intrapreso in quella piazza manco il panettone te magni


----------



## folletto (1 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Complimenti al Milan. Non voglio dire niente di più. Se parlo, domenica non sarà in panchina. Provo rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto per i nostri tifosi. Basta, non dico più nulla. Non hanno rispetto per noi e questo mi dà rabbia".
> 
> Mourinho in conferenza aggiunge:"Complimento al Milan abbiamo perso contro una bella squadra. Ma non c'è rispetto per noi".


Parla, parla, dai sentiamo

aspettavo un momento così da anni………è qua che si gode?!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Novembre 2021)

Pora Riomma, scippata dall'arbitri, vessata dar palazzo...


----------



## davidelynch (1 Novembre 2021)

Oramai una parodia di se stesso.


----------



## eldero (1 Novembre 2021)

Per questioni di centimetri non è andato sullo 0-4. Sposta attenzione dal fatto che per 70 min ha preso una lezione di calcio. Maresca non commentabile, ha provato in tutti i modi a danneggiare il Milan. Come sempre del resto


----------

